

Ask HN:  How to make Numbrosia 2 and 3 descriptions more comprehensible? - amichail

See descriptions here:<p>http://www.numbrosia.com (Numbrosia and Numbrosia 2)<p>http://amichail.posterous.com/numbrosia-3-screenshot-and-description<p>The Numbrosia 2 and 3 descriptions are probably incomprehensible to most people.<p>I realize that videos would help considerably and I plan to make them, but I would also like to have text descriptions that are more comprehensible.
======
ScottWhigham
Cool looking game - am DL'ing now. The first thing to me is that you should
NOT have both on the same page - that is confusing as hell to me. Each version
should have a separate page/section.

Okay - DL'ed and am playing. Tutorial is very well done - that is, until I got
to the first Math move explanation. "Try adding 1 to row 2 by tapping it twice
with the second tap to the RIGHT of the first one"

Whoa!

I did it but I don't know what happened. A highlight of, "Here's what happened
after you did that" would have helped. I have no clue what I did because the
popup screen completely covers up that section.

I was able to "get it" after going through the tutorial though (and solve my
first one). I dig it - very cool idea.

So... to your question:

The terms "rotation moves" and "math moves" are confusing. I get "math moves"
better than the other but it still isn't great. I don't think, actually, that
you need to name the moves. In your explanation, you simple explain that you
can move entire columns and rows and you can add or subtract 1 to entire
columns and rows. "To move columns and rows, simply swipe the column or row in
the direction you want it to go."

Thats the simple part - the hard part is explaining addition/subtraction. I
think it needs more text than you currently have yet without the term "math
move"

